# Weight



## ronnie (Feb 26, 2017)

The weight chart showing the growth of Bohdi has been really interesting for comparison against our 4 month year old boy. However, it doesn't clearly state whether the months are calendar or lunar and therefore, at this age, the difference is quite significant. E.g. 4 calendar months are closer to 18 weeks. If it is calendar months, our dog is on course to be just below Bohdi's adult weight, but if lunar months, then we are tracking to have a dog who won't even make the breed standard. Does anyone know what the chart is actually measuring? Is 4 months 16 weeks or more like 17.5 on this case study?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think they are referring to weeks.


----------

